# Anyone want something from HAMM in March?



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I am off to Hamm in March, will post something nearer the time, but if someone wants me to get them anything from there *within reason*, I can do so. 

You must be able to collect from me I will be able to sort out pick up points in Wiltshire, Hampshire and West Midlands.

Also I cannot guarantee the health of the rep so at your risk, like any show I suppose. I already have two people with orders. Just thought someone who cant go may be interested?

If you PM me any interest? :wink:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

How much are you willing to spend for us?? I'd love a GTP :lol: :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

be ware you might get a lot of people asking now and pulling out.
i;d do it nearer the time.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I had thought of that nige with how you had been letdown in past, but they will have to pay more or less upfront. So they drop out they lose money. :wink:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Just to see if there is any early interest, no commitment until beginning of march. I am well into preparations myself hard saving thats why I havent bought a snake this week :wink: :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats the way to do it reallly.
after 2 lots of 3 grand let downs in a row i wont do it again now.
i had 3 lots added on route lol... thanks to tim, thorr, pete goldenbrum, and someone else


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

If it helps people you can use our TNT account to get animals from you to the person your buying for.

Might be more hassle than it's worth but it may also help people?

Let me know if i can help 8)


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> If it helps people you can use our TNT account to get animals from you to the person your buying for.
> 
> Might be more hassle than it's worth but it may also help people?
> 
> Let me know if i can help 8)


There you go guys cant ask for more from hamm to your doorstep, just have to risk my rep buying :shock:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I might want some kings.. suprise suprise :lol: :lol: Ill let you know nearer the time though matey.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

im defo interested in theory yes.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tims alive :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Thinking of getting another couple of Stenodactylus sthenodactylus geckos to join my current three so if there are some at HAMM I might be interested


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

i'd love to say pick me up a pair of adult Crested Geckos, but without seeing photos of the ones available... you wouldnt be abe to choose for me!!! theyre so different! DAM!
if i still dont have any by march i may have to see if i can descirbe the types im looking for


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I might just take you up on that Sy, i would like to expand my european lizard collection.

Now all I need to do is find a stockest that will be at ham, work out prices, order, pay and leave the resy to you LOL
I might even give you some cash to buy me a supprise !!!


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

wohic said:


> I might just take you up on that Sy, i would like to expand my european lizard collection.
> 
> Now all I need to do is find a stockest that will be at ham, work out prices, order, pay and leave the resy to you LOL
> I might even give you some cash to buy me a supprise !!!


Thats no problem, I have already had one say that he will be buying direct from a seller there and I just have to pick up, which is easy I hope. :wink:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

finding people can be a nightmare mate


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Yep, be sure to get the sellers row and table number otherwise you'll spend all day looking for just one person :shock:


----------



## oster101 (Nov 24, 2006)

has anyone got some stocklists from breeders going to hamm? preferably for royal morphs,or where i can find stocklists?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

on the website there is a list i think.. if not ask dan reticulatus dude, he put up a list somewhere... might have been steve tarantulabarn actually.. one of the two


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

fazer600sy said:


> wohic said:
> 
> 
> > I might just take you up on that Sy, i would like to expand my european lizard collection.
> ...


Sy,
I may take you up on this too as I'm in touch with a Dutch breeder who I should have bought a snake from at Houten. Hamm in March is my next opportunity. Collection from Wiltshire will not be a problem.
Graham.


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

very good of you to offer mate, might be intrested in 1 snake, will let you know nearer the time, and obviously make it worth your while :wink:


----------



## ChristyJade (Jan 14, 2007)

Is there a website for the HAMM show?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeh its http://www.terraristikahamm.de/


----------

